

20 Things I Learned about Browsers and the Web book is now open source - goblin89
http://code.google.com/p/20thingsilearned/

======
goblin89
Announcement: [http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/06/now-open-
source-20-th...](http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/06/now-open-
source-20-things-i-learned.html)

…It's not like the source had been entirely ‘closed’ before, of course
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1920042>). Anyway, now you can take a
look at the back-end code, and a nice readme even explains how to deploy a
copy of the book yourself (runs on App Engine). License is GPL v2.

